# FRANCE | Urban Transport Compilation



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Platforms are enouth big, every platforms of the lines A B and D were made for 4 cars train.
__________________________________________________

Marseille light rail.
The system is 11.8 km long, it has 27 stations and two lines.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

^^ Hmm...I'm using those almost every day and I haven't noticed...
If they put 4 cars per train, then they'd have to change the door "marks" on the floor 
Btw, the public transport in Lyon's agglomeration, including tramways and metros is free today because of "Fête des lumières". Validators doors on all metro stations are wide open, agents control people flow in order to prevent accidents. The first car of line A between Vaux-en-Velin and Charpennes is not used - there are barriers at the stations.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Pictures of Strabourg LRT, one of most famous in France.
Strasbourg is view as the most pedestrian friendly city in France, this is easy to understand when we say that Strasbourg is the most german looking city of France.










Opened in 1994, this system is 39 km long and has 5 lines.




































[*]Pictures by bkp550


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ I very much like the layout of the tram network in Strasbourg. It looks like there are plenty of opportunities to transfer between each line giving good connectivity.


----------



## Linnea2 (Aug 23, 2008)

kub86 said:


> I forgot where I found this picture, but I think lyon has the coolest looking light rail. When I visited, I never saw the silver ones though.
> 
> I liked how in Marseille they had 4-car trains. Lyon only has 2 or 3-cars.
> 
> Is Marseille a lot poorer than France? When I visited, every time I'd exit the subway station, there'd be a group of people begging for my subway ticket (nothing has happened like that to me in Paris or Lyon...)


The silver one looks like a prop for a Bond movie : )


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Picture by McIvory 









Picture by birdySi









Picture by McIvory









Picture by sascha_tgv-fan


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanks for the Strasbourg pics, Minato. There are some very good ones at trams-in-france.net too!

I'm especially interested in Strasbourg's system as it is the major influence for the new lightrail system in Malmö (together with Mulhouse, Lyon and Zürich).



Minato,

Which tram systems in France have underground sections with underground stations, apart from Strasbourg (one station)?


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> Strasbourg is the most german looking city of France


...thanks to its predominantly Germanic roots.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

staff said:


> Which tram systems in France have underground sections with underground stations, apart from Strasbourg (one station)?


Tram in Rouen has 5 underground station, I think.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

...btw, which tram model is the newer one of these two?


----------



## disturbman (Aug 28, 2008)

If my observations are correct the first one is an Eurotram and the second one is a Citadis. You can tell the difference by looking at the general structure of the tram.

So, to answer your question, the second one is the newest.

@minato : the system is more than 39km, the 5 lines adds to a total lengh of 53km. However there is 39km of tracks. Not exactly the same thing.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

^^
Yup, I know which one is the Eurotram and which one is the Citadis, but I didn't know which one were the newest model in the fleet. 

I definitely prefer the Eurotram. Has that exact model really been in operation since 1994? It looks absolutely fantastic in my opinion. Very timeless design.


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

The Eurotram is in operation since the begining. Its doors are in one part. It's more aesthetic but slow to open and close. It's why the Citadis doesn't have the same door's design.


----------



## Trisuno (Dec 29, 2002)

kub86 said:


> I forgot where I found this picture, but I think lyon has the coolest looking light rail. When I visited, I never saw the silver ones though.


After the Silver one, what do you think of the Gold one?
( to celebrate the 1000th Alstom Citadis)









^^ www.lyon-en-lignes.org ^^


----------



## Augusto (Mar 3, 2005)

staff said:


> Which tram systems in France have underground sections with underground stations, apart from Strasbourg (one station)?


As thib8500 mentioned there are underground stations in Rouen, one in Marseille (Noailles), one in Lille (under the main rail station) and one in Paris (La Défense).


----------



## disturbman (Aug 28, 2008)

As for la Défense, is the station really underground or just under the "dalle" (fake concret ground rising way above the real ground) ?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Minato ku said:


> Other pictures of Marseille metro.
> 
> Bougainville M2


Is that the stretch running in the middle of a motorway?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

disturbman said:


> As for la Défense, is the station really underground or just under the "dalle" (fake concret ground rising way above the real ground) ?


I don't know exactly any cases, but I think la Defense is a 'special' case just 'cause ther is a pedestrian platform which 'cover' all the district... I don't see in other places a good reason to do the same


----------



## TipNTop (Sep 19, 2002)

There's a "pedestrian platform which cover the disctrict" here, too:

Lyon Perrache:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Augusto said:


> As thib8500 mentioned there are underground stations in Rouen, one in Marseille (Noailles), one in Lille (under the main rail station) and one in Paris (La Défense).


Thanks!


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Trisuno said:


> After the Silver one, what do you think of the Gold one?
> ( to celebrate the 1000th Alstom Citadis)
> 
> 
> ...


^^I love it too!
:drool:


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

That's the ugliest front ever! hahah
I like more the Strasbourg one!


----------



## disturbman (Aug 28, 2008)

Just wait to see the new front of Paris' Tram line 2...


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Does anyone got pics of new Nice tram web?


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

disturbman said:


> Just wait to see the new front of Paris' Tram line 2...


Can there be anything worse than the Lyon's duck-tram?:nuts: I hope no! Come on, the Paris's trams look quite nice... they shouldnt screw it up!


----------



## steph35 (Apr 28, 2006)

*RENNES Metro*

VAL System (Véhicule automatique léger) as in Lille and Toulouse

Line A : 
opened in 2002
9.4km
15 stations
~120,000 passengers per day. 40millions passengers in 2007.












Henri Fréville station









view from La Poterie south east station



















*Projects approuved* (should be completed in 2018)

extension of the line A : 3.4 km to the south east in the city of Chantepie

A new line B : ~13km from north-east to south west ; 15 stations

New line and extension are in yellow on this map


----------



## disturbman (Aug 28, 2008)

Falubaz said:


> Can there be anything worse than the Lyon's duck-tram?:nuts: I hope no! Come on, the Paris's trams look quite nice... they shouldnt screw it up!


They just did. Paris's new boat-tram front just look worst (as a matter of fact I kind of like Lyon's design). But it was redisgn for safety reason, too bad. I liked it better before.

You can see some pictures here, at pages 3 and 5.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

OMG!











This is a joke right?
But it's not the 1st april. Wtf?


As for Rennes: let us see more pictures!


----------



## Plaistow (Sep 23, 2007)

Whether you like individual trams or not, what can't be argued is that most (if not all) tram systems in France put design at the heart of the project. Lyon's trams are so different than anything else; Grenoble was at the forefront of low-floor technology, Montpellier opted for the pleasing blue of Line 1 and then the psychedelic livery for Line 2, Marseille plays homage to ships of its past its design, attractive tram stops in Strasbourg and Montpellier, and there are sections running across parks in many cities.

Compare it to Britain where there just wasn't the money available to put a unique design mark on our fledgling systems. Sadly, any politician in Britain who proposed designing a tram to reflect one of our cities or suggested turning tram stops into works of modern sculpture would be laughed at. Our Health & Safety Executive wouldn't even allow grass between the tram tracks despite it working absolutely fine in France. Such a shame.


----------



## Plaistow (Sep 23, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell us what happened with this design? How comes it changed at the last minute? How many trams had to be altered? How does the redesigned nose look?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

This is a train of the line T2 in Paris, they change the face design to provide a better safety for pedestrian.
These train run in a nearly entierly segregated tracks (it was a former suburban railway line) but with the two new extentions (opening in the end of 2009) these will run in a less segregated environement with more pedestrians.

I could add more information but this thread is for anything in France outside Paris.


----------



## disturbman (Aug 28, 2008)

As a mater of fact it was design like this because of the Scharfenberg coupler that equips T2's trams. With the upcoming opening of more urbans section the trams couldn't run on the street withoout covering the couplers, it was a safety hazard.

Now the explication is complete.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ And nothing is better than a picture to unsterstand that.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Falubaz said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really, REALLY ugly!


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ok, that's not the most beautiful front I've ever seen, but that's not that ugly.


----------



## Chusanch (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, I don't know whether it is ugly or not.. but let's put it this way... In my list of nice ones, it would be... right at the bottom...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Minato ku said:


> Platform can allow 4 cars trains but there isn't enouth cars to do this.
> Anyway they have a solution for increasing capacity inside the train.


I been in Lyon during christmass I took it.
The new interior is much better.

New 









Old


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow ! What time was it and which station was it ? It's so strange to see line D almost empty.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ Valmy at 6 pm. 
It was quite crowded between Bellecour and Saxe Gambetta.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes, that's why the SYTRAl thinks about buying new 3 cars metros for line D and 4 cars automatic ones for line B.




> Métro : le Sytral prépare l’automatisation de la ligne B
> 
> Le prolongement à Oullins est l’occasion de préparer l’avenir. Les nouvelles rames automatiques n’apparaîtront pas avant 2015
> 
> ...


Source : Leprogres.fr - 23 décembre 2008


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

RER or S-Bahn is a bit exagerated, it is still a regional train (TER) with improved service.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Frequencies are better than Bruxelles' RER, and interstation is very short. So, what's the difference with a S-Bahn ?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

For me a RER or a S-Bahn is a system with at least a trains every 10 minutes (6tph) in the central section in rush hours.

When you speak of RER or S-Bahn people imagine a thing like Paris RER, underground central section with high frequencies.
Lyon or Brussel (RER) are far to this, these cities propose an improved regional train system (called TER in France).


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Minato ku said:


> *For me* a RER or a S-Bahn is a system with at least a trains every 10 minutes (6tph) in the central section in rush hours.


For you, but many RER or S-Bahn are not like that. Paris is not THE prototype !

I don't think people imagine a central tunel when speaking about RER. A tunel is only necessary when stations are not linked, that is not the case in Lyon.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Paris is the only RER system existing, so Paris can be see as the prototype of the RER. 

Lille Val was opened in 1983, it is the fourth oldest metro system France and the first driverless
The network has 45.2 km and 60 stations, it is the second largest metro system in France.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Minato ku said:


> Paris is the only RER system existing, so Paris can be see as the prototype of the RER.


RER only means "Regional Express Network" and not "The most powerful rapid transit system in the world that only exists in Paris" and moreover I'm not sure that this name is trademarked.
On the other hand, thib8500 used quotes when he spoke about the "RER à la lyonnaise" so it's clear that he wanted to speak about a "RER-like" and not the RER of Paris. Ok he should have use the term "REAL" but who knows what it means ?
You are the first guy to claim that the RER in Paris is not a consistent system (cf your posts on the RER C and D) so how can you say (to summarize): "In my point of view, the RER is like this" ? 
To conclude, as you know the name of the TER in Ile de France is "Transilien" and for your information SNCF part of the RER is included under the term "Transilien" so the RER is only a TER (oh what a shame like "in province") ! 


More info about the regional netwok of Lyon:
http://www.urbalyon.org/sip6Interne...nomFichier=livmetrdeplacem2.pdf&numFiche=2660


----------



## Plaistow (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm hoping to ride the Nice tram next month while on holiday. I'd planned to ride the central section between Gare and Acropolis taking in the beautiful Place Massena, but is it worth riding the whole line from start to finish? How long would it take and is there anything worth seeing at Comte de Falicon, Square Boyer, Saint Roch and Pont Michel etc?


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

I'd like to know which is in yours opinion the city with the best metro or light rail system in France (except Paris of course).


----------



## Plaistow (Sep 23, 2007)

FabriFlorence said:


> I'd like to know which is in yours opinion the city with the best metro or light rail system in France (except Paris of course).


I visited Montpelier a few years ago and was very impressed with Line 1, especially the look and livery of the trams. I'm looking forward to one day returning to experiencing Lines 2 and 3.

I'd love to see Lyon's streamlined trams, Marseille's wood-effect trams and visit Rouen, as their first generation of trams remain attractive despite their age.

I also wish London's own tram system in Croydon shared the aesthetics of many of the French trams stops. It's brilliant that French cities put design at the heart of the system - they care what a tram stop, tram or overhead wire pole looks like.


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

DEFINATELY FOR ME mARSEILLE TRAM IS THE BEST BECAUSE OF BEAUTY NOTHING MORE


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

FabriFlorence said:


> I'd like to know which is in yours opinion the city with the best metro or light rail system in France (except Paris of course).


If you consider frequenting, metro in Lyon is by far the best, with more than 700 000 p/d with only 31 km of infrastructures.


----------



## alexilyon (May 20, 2009)

*REAL*

REAL means Réseaux Express de l'Aire urbaine Lyonnaise. 

there is a page wikipedia in english but without lots of details. The french page is richer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Réseau_Express_de_l'Aire_urbaine_Lyonnaise

there are also here the projects of Sytral http://www.sytral.fr/152.0.html and here the transports in The region of Lyon http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transports_in_Rhône-Alpes


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Lille also have a tramway system of two lines
Unlike most other french cities, this is not a new system (even if heavily modernized in early 1990's)
These lines (before a part of a much larger system) were build in 1909

22 km
36 station


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here is the new website for Jean Macé Station in Lyon. http://www.garelyonjeanmace.fr/projet.htm?id=237

It's now a real station, not a simple stop anymore.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

The new Lyon Jean-Macé station will be in service in december the 13th with about 6 trains an hour to Perrache station.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Orleans tram.

Orleans is a 375,000 inhabitants city located in Central France.
The tram system has one line in service and a second under in construction.

The first line (line A) opened in 2000.





































Construction of the second line.

De Gaulle station, where the line B will meet the line A


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Rouen tram

Rouen is a city of 523,236 inhabitants in Normandy.
The tram system opened in 1994, it is composed of two line with a common central section in the center.
The network has 5 underground stations.
-18.2 km
-31 stations


----------



## C-Carter (Dec 14, 2008)

Trisuno said:


> After the Silver one, what do you think of the Gold one?
> ( to celebrate the 1000th Alstom Citadis)
> 
> 
> ...


[IM SO SORRY FOR THE OFF-TOPIC]

Hey Guys, My Name is Christopher,
Im chilean living in Spain actually.One of the 'communes' (Las Condes) of the City of Santiago is getting a 30km long Tram Network divided in Phases and financing by Alstom&Comsa and 'Las Condes' commune.The first one is based on 10km line and 
the point is... Can U tell me more about those trams? I really luv them, theres news models?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=746790&page=13

Thank u.


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

C-Carter said:


> [IM SO SORRY FOR THE OFF-TOPIC]
> 
> Hey Guys, My Name is Christopher,
> Im chilean living in Spain actually.One of the 'communes' (Las Condes) of the City of Santiago is getting a 30km long Tram Network divided in Phases and financing by Alstom&Comsa and 'Las Condes' commune.The first one is based on 10km line and
> ...


Almost all french cities have Citadis trams made by Alstom. Lyon is no exception whatsoever. The funny thing about Citadis trams is that the "head"/"nose" of each tram can be fabricated differently according to each town's/city's particular request. 
Just compare Lyon's Citadis to Marseille's and the others. 
At the core the Alstom trams are all the very same model (Citadis) with only some small functional and aesthetic differences based upon the aforementioned demands.


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

Chilenofuturista said:


> Just compare Lyon's Citadis to Marseille's and the others.


Yes, they are very different, since tram in Marseille is not an Alstom Citadis but a Bombardier Flexity


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/caen-reveals-light-rail-plans.html?channel=542
> 
> *Caen reveals light rail plans*
> Wednesday, November 05, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ews-lrt-contract-with-keolis.html?channel=526
> 
> *Bordeaux renews LRT contract with Keolis*
> Thursday, November 06, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/ratp-to-operate-valenciennes-lrt.html?channel=542
> 
> *RATP to operate Valenciennes LRT*
> Thursday, November 20, 2014
> ...


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Keolis, RATP and Veolia Transdev operate almost all the urban transit networks in France.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...nice-airport-light-rail-link.html?channel=526
> 
> *EIB to finance Nice airport light rail link*
> Friday, December 05, 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/news/europe/single-view/view/saint-etienne-selects-caf-trams.html
> 
> *Saint-Etienne selects CAF trams*
> 10 Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Current rolling stock is Alstom TFS - the same ones are running on Paris tram line 1. Taken from Wikipedia:


----------



## VincentB_ (Aug 3, 2013)

^^ No, it's not a TFS. Those trams were built by Alsthom and Vevey and are in fact very similar to the Vevey trams previously built for Geneva :

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Trams_de_Genève_(Suisse)_(5862119605).jpg?uselang=fr

The TFS is standard-gauge and is much bigger.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Also, the TFS is bidirectional.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/urban/single-view/view/EUR450m-for-urban-transport-projects.html
> 
> *€450m for urban transport projects*
> 18 Dec 2014
> ...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What ever happened to the planned RER system for Lyon? Any planned upgrades for TER systems?


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

We are still waiting for a solution to the Part-Dieu railway tracks (north and south side) issue. But you know, Lyon, the second city in France with 2.2 millions inhabitants, is far from being a priority for the French State.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

thib8500 said:


> We are still waiting for a solution to the Part-Dieu railway tracks (north and south side) issue. But you know, Lyon, the second city in France with 2.2 millions inhabitants, is far from being a priority for the French State.


What and where exactly is the probelem at Part-Dieu?


----------



## thib8500 (Jun 12, 2006)

There are only 4 railwaytracks after and before the station and already too many trains.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

At last - first ever tram extension that was opened this year. Two tram extensions in Bordeaux - Line A between Mérignac Centre and Le Hallain Rostand and Line C between Berges du Lac and Parc des Expositions were opened on Saturday. Map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...es-slimmed-down-tram-project.html?channel=526
> 
> *Avignon approves slimmed-down tram project*
> Wednesday, February 25, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/bordeaux-line-c-extension-opens.html?channel=526
> 
> *Bordeaux Line C extension opens*
> Monday, March 16, 2015
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

^^Map from urbanrail.net:


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...proves-third-light-rail-line.html?channel=526
> 
> *St Etienne approves third light rail line*
> Friday, April 03, 2015
> ...


----------



## skyfann (Oct 12, 2014)

Which tramvia do you like best?


----------



## redstarcastles (Oct 1, 2013)

846 Technopole 12 September 2015


850 Boulingrin 12 September 2015


852, 831 & 836 Boulingrin 12 September 2015

Two pictures of the BRT:


6101 Theatre des Arts 12 September 2015


6229 Theatre des Arts 12 September 2015

More here:
http://smu.gs/1LQhMPh


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/bordeaux-orders-more-alstom-lrvs.html?channel=526
> 
> *Bordeaux orders more Alstom LRVs*
> Wednesday, January 06, 2016
> ...


----------



## Bren (Aug 16, 2004)

Basel (Switzerland) tramway to be extended to Saint-Louis (France).




























http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/a-saint-louis-le-tramway-suisse-va-se-fondre-dans-l-urbanisme-francais-30941919


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Strasbourg tramway
video by ErebosSan


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...bourg-starts-testing-on-line-a-extension.html
> 
> *Strasbourg starts testing on Line A extension*
> 22 Jan 2016
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/single-view/view/guided-bus-to-tram-plan-confirmed.html
> 
> *Guided bus to tram plan confirmed*
> 05 Feb 2016
> ...


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

redstarcastles said:


> Two pictures of the BRT:
> 
> 
> 6101 Theatre des Arts 12 September 2015
> ...


What is the thing on top of the BRT in the front?


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

^^ It is for the optical guidance.


----------



## xeror (Aug 21, 2004)

^^Thanks!


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Today, Strasbourg tram line A was extended southwards from Lixenbuhl to Illkirch-Salle des Fêtes:
http://www.20minutes.fr/strasbourg/...on-tram-vers-illkirch-graffenstaden-ca-change


----------



## Myrtonos (Jun 4, 2012)

By the way, did new musical themes get added for the stops on the new extension. Strasbourg seems to have had them since the 1990s, but except for Mulhouse, also in Alsace, the rest of the world hasn't follow suit.
Have there ever been complaints about them?


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Musical themes at stops are very common in major Japanese cities, so I'd guess probably not.


----------



## Myrtonos (Jun 4, 2012)

Once I mentioned them on another forum, but I got two other posters, one of them who used the system in Mulhouse, write unfavourably of them. One saying they are awful, another saying music is annoying.


----------



## 00Zy99 (Mar 4, 2013)

Myrtonos said:


> Once I mentioned them on another forum, but I got two other posters, one of them who used the system in Mulhouse, write unfavourably of them. One saying they are awful, another saying music is annoying.


Hmm, must be a French/Euro thing. Japanese seem to love them, and the few instances in the US are accepted. Maybe the songs just aren't that good in the French application?


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The French seem to love going crazy with art applications in public transportation. That means you get cool stuff. And ugly stuff as well (including stupid music with announcements).


----------



## metr0p0litain (Aug 16, 2012)

Paris uses also announcements with music on tramway T3:






Porte d'Aubervilliers is my favorite one!


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

The tramway in Mulhouse has passed its 10 years in operation over the weekend



Connexion said:


> Inauguré par Jacques Chirac en 2006, le tramway mulhousien fête sa dixième année d’existence. Il transporte, chaque jour, 60 000 personnes, sur les trois lignes dédiées, ce qui a représenté 1,1 millions de km parcourus en 2015.
> 
> http://www.connexiontt.com/le-tram-de-mulhouse-a-10-ans/






(en français)


----------



## Myrtonos (Jun 4, 2012)

Does Mulhouse still have it's announcement music? When I mentioned it on railpage, two posters there, one of them who had used the system, said they were annoying.
Have there been attempts to revoke them?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Montpellier tram line 4 will become full circle on 1st July:
http://tramway-ligne4.fr/


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/st-etienne-receives-first-caf-tram.html?channel=526
> 
> *St Etienne receives first CAF tram*
> Thursday, July 07, 2016
> ...


----------



## Tramwayman (Jan 22, 2009)

Rebasepoiss said:


> Is there a French city that has ordered trams from any other company than Alstom?


Among the cities already mentioned above also Marseille has trams from Bombardier.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...study-fourth-light-rail-line.html?channel=526
> 
> *Nantes to study fourth light rail line*
> Thursday, January 05, 2017
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

3 questions relating new tram line in Nantes:
http://www.20minutes.fr/nantes/1994...ions-pose-autour-future-ligne-tram-ile-nantes


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

20 Minutes translation 


The new was surprizing. On week after the annoucement by Johanna Rolland (Nantes métropole Chairwoman), about new tramway line through île de Nantes, lot of questions remains. 

*Why a tramway ?*

New public transport north-south line through île de Nantes project was well known, particularly to desserve new hospital. But technical mode was unknown. 
« Expected patronage led to choice tramway, having greater capacity », tells Alain Boeswillwald, Semitan Chairman. 
The new line will run between quai de la Fosse and Zac des Isles in Rezé (between Pirmil and Atout-sud), desserving "quartier de la création" and hospital.

« Nobody was expecting to tramway choice, said Gabriel Magner (CFDT workers union). It's good new ! We're now waiting informations about financial, and (impact on) local employment. »


*What traject ?*

"No any is decided" Johanna Rolland says . 
"Studies will start in February, with meeting of Mayors, then public consultation. If the line should start from Chantiers navals _(old Shipping yards)_, connected with Line 1, many questions remain, among which the width of Anne-de-Bretagne bridge".

Crossing "Machines site" will be no easier. 
Less problems with Trois-Continents bridge, which can receive a tramway. 
End of the line could be Rézé Town Hall (south shore suburbs). 
Bus citizens groups want the tram going till Castle borough (quartier du château), and connection with line 3.

>> *Also : Nantes métropole is studying line 1 north extension to Chapelle-sur-Erdre
What cost ?*

No more détails on global budget, may be dozens millions euros. 
« It's very important financial decision », says Johanna Rolland, who told last wednesday « 310 millions euros will be invested in public transports, before end of 2020 ». 

Works with others conséquences :

« New line means new tender for tram rolling stocks, says Alain Boeswillwald, new yards for this new vehicles. Bus we need stronger north-south line. Crossing the river is real problem» 

« P + R at end of new line are also necessary, existing ones on south shore are full. »


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...tor-air-pollution-in-grenoble.html?channel=00

*Trams monitor air pollution in Grenoble*
Tuesday, January 24, 2017










_A four-month trial using sensors mounted on trams to monitor air pollution has begun in the French city of Grenoble_

The GreenZenTag project involves mounting 10 micro sensors on the roofs of trams which measure and geotag air pollution levels, transmitting the data in real time

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Nantes announced plans for new trams to replace current 1985 Alstom tram cars:
http://www.20minutes.fr/nantes/2001...elles-rames-tramway-plus-grandes-vont-arriver


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

What is the modal share of French cities?


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Hard to say.

In cities with more than 100 000

public transport : 5 to 30 %, 
walk : 20 to 60 % 
bicycle : 1 to 10 %
car : 20 to 75 %

in the place where I live : Metropole de Lyon - 533 km2 - 1,355,000 inhab
public transport : 20 %
walk : 35 %
bicycle : 2 %
cars : 42 %
others : 1 %

In the two cities which are the core of Metropole : Lyon + Villeurbanne - 62 km2 - 655 000 inhab
https://www.google.fr/maps/place/Ly...:0x408ab2ae4bb21f0!8m2!3d45.764043!4d4.835659
public transport : 25 %
walk : 45 %
bicycle : 3 %
cars : 26 %
others : 1 %


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Chartres proposed new BRT system:
http://www.lechorepublicain.fr/char...ans-l-agglomeration-de-chartres_12274132.html


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Hum ... what in France is called BHNS (High Level Bus Service) is generally a very, very *light* BRT
Mainly in medium size cities like Chartres
Often, just the vehicles are "like tram" designed, 
some lanes are reserved in the widest avenues (where it's easy doing)
and ...... that's all.


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

1.Which French cities are planning to build a RER/suburban rail system outside of Lyon?
2.Which cities has the best mass transit outside of Paris?


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Work began on tram line 3 in Saint-Etienne:
http://acteursdeleconomie.latribune...debut-des-travaux-de-la-3e-ligne-de-tram.html


----------



## FabriFlorence (Sep 29, 2004)

LtBk said:


> 1.Which French cities are planning to build a RER/suburban rail system outside of Lyon?
> 2.Which cities has the best mass transit outside of Paris?


1. I think none.
2. IMO Lyon and, probably, Lille.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

The Lille metropolitan region wants regional rail: RER Grand Lille


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Is it true that Tram speeds are slower than those in other Euro countries?


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

I think so,very much so.....


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

LtBk said:


> 1.Which French cities are planning to build a RER/suburban rail system outside of Lyon?


May be Lille in north France.
But not Lyon, not else.



> 2.Which cities has the best mass transit outside of Paris?


Lyon, Lille.



LtBk said:


> Is it true that Tram speeds are slower than those in other Euro countries?


Important part are slower than european average speed, some have similar speed, and few are faster.


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

Work on Amiens BRT is supposed to start this month, with completion in March 2019.

http://www.amiens.fr/actions-projets/dessine-moi-ma-ville/bhns/planning/planning.html










http://www.amiens.fr/actions-projets/dessine-moi-ma-ville/bhns/traces/traces.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Clermont-Ferrand plannes to build second tram line by 2025:
http://www.lamontagne.fr/clermont-f...mway-en-2025-a-clermont-ferrand_12381862.html


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-enter-service-in-st-etienne.html?channel=526

*St Etienne launches CAF tram fleet*
Wednesday, May 03, 2017



















_THE French city of St Etienne officially launched its new fleet of CAF low-floor LRVs on May 3_

CAF was awarded a €42m contract in December 2014 to supply 16 vehicles for the city’s metre-gauge network

...


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/ne...ctor-selected-to-build-avignon-tram-line.html

*Civils contractor selected to build Avignon tram line*
30 May 2017










FRANCE: Grand Avignon council and its project organisation Tecelys have selected the civil works contractor to build a tram line in the city.

Led by NGE Group subsidiary TSO, the consortium includes Alstom, Guintoli, EHTP and Agilis. Civil works are scheduled to be complete in January 2019 and will include the construction of 5·4 route-km of track, with 10 stops and a maintenance depot

...


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Do you guys think French tram systems have too many stops?


----------



## flierfy (Mar 4, 2008)

LtBk said:


> Do you guys think French tram systems have too many stops?


Non. They are spaced 350 to 400 metres. That is certainly the lower end of the range, but still suitable for tram networks.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

From Rail Journal

http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...r-plans-light-rail-expansion.html?channel=526

*Montpellier plans light rail expansion*
June 12, 2017










_PLANS to expand the light rail network in Montpellier were unveiled by the president of Montpellier Méditerranée Métropole Mr Philippe Saurel on June 7 as part of the city’s new mobility strategy_

Under the proposals, a 17.5km Line 5 will link Lavérune in the west with Clapiers in the north. The project is expected to cost around €400m and will therefore be implemented in phases, with funding expected to come from local, regional and state sources

...


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

What they should also do in Montpelier is extend tram #3 to the beach. It's less than 2.5 km from Étang de L'Or terminus to the Mediterranean.


----------



## MrAronymous (Aug 7, 2011)

Could be extended to La Grande-Motte.


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes, but funds for that are lacking


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

Caen Guided Transit will be suspended on 31st December. It will be converted into standard tramway:
https://actu.fr/normandie/caen_1411...rbations-prevoir-prochains-mois_11710022.html


----------



## WingTips (Jun 17, 2008)

dimlys1994 said:


> 3 questions relating new tram line in Nantes:
> http://www.20minutes.fr/nantes/1994...ions-pose-autour-future-ligne-tram-ile-nantes


I use the tram system in Nantes a lot..its very fast, and efficient, I do the system does expand.


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

In Brest, alignment is chosen for second tram line:
https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagn...-tramway-passera-au-coeur-de-bellevue-5567215


----------



## dimlys1994 (Dec 19, 2010)

New Alstom trams for Caen are revealed:
http://www.metro-report.com/news/light-rail/single-view/view/first-caen-tram-unveiled.html


----------



## BHT (Jan 27, 2017)

New tram system in Avignon started operation today:


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

dimlys1994 said:


> In Brest, alignment is chosen for second tram line:
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/bretagn...-tramway-passera-au-coeur-de-bellevue-5567215


At long last, the Brest railway station will be served by the tram!
It was a mistake it wasn't served right from the start.



dimlys1994 said:


> New Alstom trams for Caen are revealed:
> http://www.metro-report.com/news/light-rail/single-view/view/first-caen-tram-unveiled.html


I think the Caen tramway has already re-opened after the transformation.



BHT said:


> New tram system in Avignon started operation today:


 Does this serve both Avignon-Centre and Avignon-TGV stations?


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

437.001 said:


> At long last, the Brest railway station will be served by the tram!
> It was a mistake it wasn't served right from the start.


You do realize dear 437.' the fact that those (first) Tram' lines at such middle-sized (if not small) French towns, were/are first of all planned for (and funding by) the *local people* for their own daily life.. not for the rest of the globe visiting such French towns _two-days-a-decade_ (if I may say so LOL) .


----------



## arctic_carlos (Dec 28, 2007)

437.001 said:


> I think the Caen tramway has already re-opened after the transformation.


The new tram opened on July 27th.

Urbanrail page on Caen: http://urbanrail.net/eu/fr/caen/caen-tram.htm












437.001 said:


> Does this serve both Avignon-Centre and Avignon-TGV stations?


No, only the central station. There's a TER service connecting the TGV and the central station, every 30 minutes or every hour, depending on the time of the day.

Urbanrail page on Avignon: http://urbanrail.net/eu/fr/avignon/avignon.htm


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

Video of the extension of line A of the Grenoble tramway (Echirolles):

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7mx32m


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

parcdesprinces said:


> You do realize dear 437.' the fact that those (first) Tram' lines at such middle-sized (if not small) French towns, were/are first of all planned for (and funding by) the *local people* for their own daily life.. not for the rest of the globe visiting such French towns _two-days-a-decade_ (if I may say so LOL) .


I do. And I stand by what I said.

The Brest tram is the only one in France not serving any railway station, and not having a metro line serving it instead (unlike in Toulouse and Marseille).
I can't think of any other one not serving the main railway station... but Clermont-Ferrand (which serves a railway station anyway, just not the main one).
I guess that Brest being not very flat, there might have been a reason, but still I find it odd.

But well, glad that they're planning on finally doing it.


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

parcdesprinces said:


> You do realize dear 437.' the fact that those (first) Tram' lines at such middle-sized (if not small) French towns, were/are first of all planned for (and funding by) the *local people* for their own daily life.. not for the rest of the globe visiting such French towns _two-days-a-decade_ (if I may say so LOL) .


Isn't the railway station a major source of traffic in any city? I guess Brest doesn't have much of a suburban service though so maybe not as important as elsewhere

One unrelated question, why is so much of Brest city centre pixelated on Google Maps? I can understand the naval base areas, but it includes big chunks of the city centre, which are covered by street view


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

This is not urban transport, is it ?


----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

TER200 said:


> This is not urban transport, is it ?


No...


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

Woonsocket54 said:


> Potential extension to Le Havre tram. The black line below is the current system.
> 
> View attachment 2135502
> 
> ...


Good idea to reuse the TER line to Rolleville and Montivilliers, isn't it?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

TER200 said:


> This is not urban transport, is it ?


Why isn't a tram in Le Havre urban transport?


----------



## TER200 (Jan 27, 2019)

Stuu said:


> Why isn't a tram in Le Havre urban transport?


The TER Rhône-Alpes at Saint-André-de-Corcy is not a tram nor in Le Havre.


----------



## 437.001 (Mar 27, 2009)

TER200 said:


> The TER Rhône-Alpes at Saint-André-de-Corcy is not a tram nor in Le Havre.


Well, I suppose the transformation of the Rolleville-Montivilliers TER line in Le Havre into a full tram or ay least a tram-train passes the test of "public transport", doesn't it?
Much like the transformation of the GCO branch of Transilien L into tram T13...

As for St-André-de-Corcy... I don't really have an opinion, but since there's talk of starting RER services outside Paris (I've heard about Nice, Toulouse and Bordeaux, so I guess that Marseille, Lyon and Lille could also be included for obvious reasons)...
What do you think?


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

TER200 said:


> The TER Rhône-Alpes at Saint-André-de-Corcy is not a tram nor in Le Havre.


Has a post been deleted? I didn't see anything about that line


----------



## nanar (Apr 12, 2005)

See BillyF's video in post 360


----------



## Stuu (Feb 7, 2007)

nanar said:


> See BillyF's video in post 360


Oh right, I have him on ignore as he kept spamming so many threads with ancient videos, they must have updated the forum software to completely remove posts by people who are being ignored


----------

